# McAfee Total Protection & Windows 10???



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

is anybody running McAfee with their windows 10 beta ???

are they having any problems with Mcafee running on it ???
with the live tiles does McAfee run / look different than what we see in Windows 7 ???

do we get the software from the microsoft app store or still from McAfee direct ???

thanks James


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have neither McAfee or Windows 10. But, it seems that McAfee has a page addressing your issue.

http://service-home.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?lc=1033&id=TS102278


----------

